# Puppy obsessed with cat food?



## BabyBruno (May 12, 2005)

Hi all, 
our new GSD mix pup is obsessed with cat food. He has his puppy food 3 times/ day, but whenever he gets the chance he gobbles up the cat food. He seems to strongly prefer







the cat food to any dog food/ treat. What is going on here? 

Has anyone else had this problem? Do you think the cat food is bad for him. Not that I plan on switching him to it or anythinig- just wondering.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: Has anyone else had this problem?


With every dog I've had! There's just something about kitty food that they adore. The food for my cats is behind a baby gate in their room, but Sammy figured out how to pull the gate down. I could hear the gate fall, but he could wolf down a bunch of dry food before I could get to that room! So now the gate is anchored and until he figures out he can jump it, we're good for the time being!

My sheltie mix cleans up the canned cat food every day and she's closing in on 18 years old, so I don't think a small amount of it will hurt him - just not the right nutrition for him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kitty food just rocks for dogs or puppies. The best thing you can do is to put up a gate or move your cat food off the floor. When I had a cat with dogs in the house, kitty food want on top of a ft cabinet.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I never realized how strongly cat food smells until I got my puppy. Since feeding her dog kibbles every day, I can really tell that the cat food has a much stronger odor, so I'm sure that's why the dogs like it so much. I use it as a training treat sometimes and don't think it is detrimental used that way, but I don't keep the cat dishes where she can get them on her own.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I feed my cat on the dryer...he just hops up there to get his food


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you put the cat food out of reach for the puppy????


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

There is NO way to keep a dog away from cat food unless you put it up somewhere. Our cat's (4 siamese) have their own little space on the kitchen counter which some people think is gross as most don't let their cats on the kitchen counters, but, they are very clean and we are a major animal home. I just always wipe the counter with disinfectant wipes a few times a day, have had no probs with it.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

you might try switching to fish based dog food.most cat food is NOT suitable for dogs not sure why but think it is higher in protein than dog food.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never met a dog that didn't like cat food. It does not matter what flavor. It is high in protein and that is one of the reasons that it isn't good for dogs.

I have taught Sassy to leave it -but she will sneak behind my back, sometimes. 

I no longer free feed the cat-so there is little opportunity for quick snatches now.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

exactly, gbodane, there really is NO way to keep them or train them away from it, they will try to sneak it, dogs, like us, want to eat what they like and they will always find a way. If you have cats you have to separate the food


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I do the catfood on dryer thing. Like everyone said, this is not a battle you're going to win!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've only had one dog that knew not to eat the cat food, and that was Sneaker. She knew that she was not to eat out of that bowl, but she also knew that anything on the floor was fair game, so she would bump the bowl with her nose so that food jumped out onto the floor and then she'd eat it.







Smart cookie! Ever since then we fed the cats where the dog/s can't get at their food.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I put mine in a different room with the kitty litter and put a baby gate at the doorway.

It's a battle I choose not to fight on a hourly basis, because I know I won't win.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Should have sent Sneaker to law school ...


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My cats get fed on the second floor but every chance Lainey can get to get up there- I have a gate at the bottom of the stairs- she'll go. I agree with trying a fish based dog food. That may curb the enthusiasm for the cat food. Lainey likes some fish types better than others so start with a small bag or cans in case one fish type is too strong for him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinShould have sent Sneaker to law school ...










She was my first shepherd, the one who sold me on the breed for life. One obedience class and she was good to go! 

Sneaker lived to 14-1/2 years old.


----------



## BabyBruno (May 12, 2005)

Hey, Why didn't I think of putting the cat food up high. Such a simple solution to a very frustrating problem. Thanks again. 

Ranger just loves thier food. He eats his ok, but man he goes crazy for the cat food. 



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jason LinShould have sent Sneaker to law school ...
> ...


yeah I agree aren't they great. Sooo trainable. Well most of them. My shelter boy Rosco- he was my "special" child. He got sit and unreliable down and I was so amazed at that. He was always hyper and unfocused, but such a love bug. Man I miss that dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

problem solved.



> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteThere is NO way to keep a dog away from cat food unless you put it up somewhere.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have used cat food as a training treat when I don't mind that I'm using a crunchy food.

I too feed my cats in the laundry room which has a cat door. I've trained Dakota not to enter that room if I'm in there doing laundry or acidently leave the door open.


----------

